# Trisha Cornforth, editor of "Der K" passes away



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jun 2020)

As I was looking for something else about CFE, I came across this recent news.  The linked article is a machine translation from German.


Trisha Cornforth was the longtime editor of "Der Kanadier" and was probably familiar to many who served in Lahr.

https://www.lahr.de/trauer-um-patricia-cornforth.121314.htm


> June 19, 2020 - Bearer of the Citizen's Medal passed away at the age of 75
> 
> Mourning for Patricia Cornforth
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Jun 2020)

RIP Tricia, Viel Spaß am Wochenende.


----------



## R Jiggins (1 May 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> As I was looking for something else about CFE, I came across this recent news.  The linked article is a machine translation from German.
> 
> 
> Trisha Cornforth was the longtime editor of "Der Kanadier" and was probably familiar to many who served in Lahr.
> ...


I have only just read this. 
As someone who knew Trisha when we travelled together overland from London to Kathmandu and later visited her in Abbey Wood and Lahr, please pass my condolences if possible to her family and friends. Very sorry to read this news.


----------

